
Get kubectl access to your private cluster from anywhere - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/get-private-kubectl-access-anywhere/
======
blcarson
Very cool but I think the ~ $170 license for Inlets might be a deal killer for
most.

~~~
alexellisuk
For a company, that's basically nothing :-) Where did you get your price from?

